# 2017 BMW 2 Series and BMW 3 Series IIHS Top Safety Pick+



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

how did the 2 series get a better rating for headlights and front crash protection?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

THey both got good for the front crash protection, or are you talking about front crash prevention? For the headlights it could be as simple as how the lights are aimed from the factory. There was some discussion that the F30 3 Series has poor aiming from the factory for some reason.

Tim


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

^ yes I meant prevention.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*2 Series*


> Forward collision warning - This system meets the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration's criteria for forward collision warning - 1 point
> Low-speed autobrake - In the 12 mph IIHS test, impact speed was reduced by 10 mph - 2 points
> High-speed autobrake - In the 25 mph IIHS test, impact speed was reduced by 7 mph - 1 point


*3 Series*


> Forward collision warning - This system meets the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration's criteria for forward collision warning - 1 point
> Low-speed autobrake - In the 12 mph IIHS test, impact speed was reduced by 7 mph - 1 point
> High-speed autobrake - In the 25 mph IIHS test, impact speed was reduced by 6 mph - 1 point


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

So they design the 2 series better than the 3?

Or could this be they tested different models and thus had different results with respect to braking (e.g. 320i and M235i)?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I really don't know but in the testing it seems the 2 series did slightly better.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

One other thing about headlamp performance: Only the MY 2017 F22's HID headlamps garnered a good rating. HID headlamps are not available on LCI F30 cars.


----------

